# Why Do You Hate Pacu?



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

So, why do you hate/like pacu? I for one, LOVE pacu, I am buying 2 red belly pacu. Their mouth, are soo cute.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Too big for my liking.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they are *UGLY* first and STUPID is at a distant second


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I can't stand them because of the fact that so many idiot people buy them not knowing what they are getting and then have to give it to the lfs.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They get too big ,


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

seriously, they are about the ugliest fish I can concieve of owning


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

theyre really ugly my lfs has them and they look like the tards of the fish world i dont mind them growing big wish p's grew that fast cause if it wasnt ugly everyone would love them cause they grow fast but ugly and grow fast=suckie fish lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont love or hate, but I think they get too big for most home aquariums, and shops should not sell them so readily saying they get 6" or some crap like that


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I like Pacu, but personally I feel that they shouldn't be sold. The average person cannot care for a full grown Pacu, let alone a school.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

But don't you think pacus have a nice sweet mouth? I mean, awwww. Soo darling.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

they suck balls. They sell them at petsmart which is stupid IMO.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ViBE said:


> But don't you think pacus have a nice sweet mouth? I mean, awwww. Soo darling.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I swear ive seen baby RBP's in the Pacu tank at wal-mart. After i saw them i can home and looked up all the pics of juvenile reds i could find. If anyone wants to find cheap reds that would be the way.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> I swear ive seen baby RBP's in the Pacu tank at wal-mart. After i saw them i can home and looked up all the pics of juvenile reds i could find. If anyone wants to find cheap reds that would be the way.


 they aren't reds, you just can't tell the difference between a pacu and p









redbellies can be bought at online sites much cheaper than walmart's pacus


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Too stinking big and I fear anything that eats nuts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Too stinking big and I fear anything that eats nuts


 I eat nuts


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well then, I'd say thats the last time poly will ever talk to _you_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I hope so


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i pitty them.. hahaa.. they look retarded..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They get ugly when they get bigger, they're greedy ass mofo's, they're boring, whoosies, and just a waste of a specie.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

they are too big like the size of man hole covers they should not be sold in pet shops theres one were i live and it cant even turn in the tank


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Ugly big and stupid


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

way too ugly.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

my neighbor had like 6 in a 55 gallon... everytime you got near the tank they would act retarted.. plus they are damn ugly. Stupid ugly shibby fish.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

how do you all figure they are soo ugly, they look very similer to a piranha just with a little head. there not bad looking fish, just dumber then all hell.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Because they look like this


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

BAHAHAHAHAHAH stupid pacu GOD I HATE THEM!









Pacus have also been known to bite swimmers wee wees off.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I hate them cause their ugly and cause they destroy my planted aquarium and turned it into a bucket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But because you like them here is a pic of my ex-friends....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

eatfish said:


> how do you all figure they are soo ugly, they look very similer to a piranha just with a little head


yeah, that and the fact thatwhat little head they have is butt-ugly.

stupid skittdish retard fish!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Goddamit, I just noticed how ugly they are...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Goddamit, I just noticed how ugly they are...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh bitch.... A friend of mine says his pacu can kick my piranha's ass. WE're about the same size, fishwise.... What are my chances of my p winning over his pacus. 5v5


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Oh bitch.... A friend of mine says his pacu can kick my piranha's ass. WE're about the same size, fishwise.... What are my chances of my p winning over his pacus. 5v5


both are fuckin pansies and ill bet you anything that nothing will happen-- theyll prolly even start schooling together.

Now theoretically, if your natts had any balls, they'd shred the pacus to pieces though-- pacus are _nothing_ to piranhas in the jaw/teeth department

and until you actually try it and see 5 pacus' worth of guts floating around in the aquarium, don't waste your breath arguing otherwise


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

big and ugly


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that thing could give u nightmares


----------

